# How to write the history of the relationship???



## CotyM (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello everyone
me and my fiance are going to apply the partner visa onshore soon, we're trying to write the history and timeline of our relationship, we both just felt like its too much and not sure if that is what immigration need, cause we haven't even started writing how and when we decided to get married but there's already 5 pages so far, we are just like writing a story and if we keep writing it, it'd be over 10 pages of each of us.
Just wanna know is it what u guys do as well?? If not, how should I write the history and timeline? Please advise, thanks a lot for reading this.


----------



## smile19 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

Maybe you could just write about the important points of your relationship. Don't give too many details and go on about one event.

Start with making a timeline of the important events or milestones in your relationship and then flesh those points out in paragraphs.


----------



## CotyM (Feb 7, 2012)

smile19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe you could just write about the important points of your relationship. Don't give too many details and go on about one event.
> 
> Start with making a timeline of the important events or milestones in your relationship and then flesh those points out in paragraphs.


Thanks for reply this 
Guess we have to start over writing the timeline, we wrote all the details of the events, trying to write how we support each other in emotionally, physically and financially....but it became a long story....
and I wanna ask about the form 888, the form for the witnesses, who is the most the fill up this form? we are living with his parents n we thought they would be the best person to fill it up, but something happened n I don't think his parents would do that for us, is that form necessary???

Hope u can help me with this.
Thanks again.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Form 888 is essential. You need at least 2 from Australian citizens or permanent residents. They can be family or friends. It's best if the people have known the applicant or sponsor for a long time. Remember they have also have to provide a certified copy of their passport or birth certificate for citizens and permanent residents must show passport and evidence of permanent residency.


----------

